# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: python و کاربرد آن چیست؟

## بهار موسوی

سلام دوستان کسی میتونه python را برای من بیشتر توضیح بده و بگه چه کاربردی داره؟ راستی اگر منبعی هم میشناسید که بتونه کمکم کنه بهم معرفی کنید.

----------


## r00tkit

فقط یه نمونه

----------


## nama62

سلام دوست عزیز

من یه فروم فارسی میشناسم که ویژه ی زبان پایتون هست.
خودمم تازه با این زبان آشنا شدم و علاقه دارم که کار کنم.
اینم آدرس فروم:    http://www.pylearn.com/fa/forum

----------


## r00tkit

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> من یه فروم فارسی میشناسم که ویژه ی زبان پایتون هست.
> خودمم تازه با این زبان آشنا شدم و علاقه دارم که کار کنم.
> اینم آدرس فروم:    http://www.pylearn.com/fa/forum


فکر کنم ان لینک بالا رو یه بار هم نگاه نکردی  این فروم فارسی برای اقای  Bayazee هستش همون نویسندهی این اموزش  و تو همون جا هم معرفی شده  و دلیلی برای معرفی دوباره نداره

----------


## |Smyty|

شما بپرس چه کاربردی نداره ؟ به نظر من بهترین جا هم برای معرفی و هم ... وبسایت خودش هست:
python.org:80

----------


## black phoenix

امروزه پایتون در زمره بهترین زبان های برنامه نویسیه 
بطوریکه که شرکتهای خیلی بزرگی مثل گوگل و ناسا زبان برنامه نویسی اصلیشون پایتونه

----------


## nama62

> فکر کنم ان لینک بالا رو یه بار هم نگاه نکردی  این فروم فارسی برای اقای  Bayazee هستش همون نویسندهی این اموزش  و تو همون جا هم معرفی شده  و دلیلی برای معرفی دوباره نداره


 1-سلام!

2- چرا دوست عزیز خیلی بار بیشتر از یکبار نگاه کردم.

3- بله اطلاع دارم برای آقای بیاضی هستش. گفتم شاید این دوستمون که سوال کرده تا به حال، مطالب اموزشی آقای بیاضی توی این سایت رو ندیده و درنتیجه از فروم ایشون هم مطلع نیست.

فکر نمیکنم ضرری داشته باشه یکبار دیگه اینجا معرفی بشه.

4- میشه کمی هم مودبانه تر صحبت کرد!

----------


## danial82

هر زبان برنامه نویسی برای منظور خاصی طراحی شده است و نمی توان گفت این زبان از اون زبان بهتر است و باید برم اینو یاد بگیرم . باید به زمینه ای که می خواهیم کار کنیم نگاه کنیم و بعد زبان مورد نیازمان را انتخاب کنیم.

پایتون زبان خیلی خوبی برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی است و در زمینه های خیلی زیادی کاربرد دارد ولی در زیر بعضی از کارهایی که نمی توان با پایتون انجام داد یا انجام دادنش سخت و به صرفه نیست را نام می بریم:

    thread در پایتون وحشتناک است و اگر می خواهید یک برنامه ی همروند خوب بنویسید باید راهتون را عوض کنید.
    شما نمی توانید به hardware register دسترسی داشته باشید و یا interrupt program بنویسید.
    شما نمی توانید برای اجزای مختلف سیستم device driver بنویسید ولی با سی پلاس پلاس به راحتی می توانید چنین کاری را انجام دهید.
    نوشتن برنامه ها بزرگ با زبانی مثل پایتون که run time type determination (نوع متغییر ها در زمان اجرا مشخص می شود)است بسیار سخت است و دقت بالایی می خواهد ، می شود نوشت ولی اصلا توصیه نمی شود برای این گونه برنامه ها بهتر است از compile time type ها مانند سی پلاس پلاس و … استفاده کرد.
    در بیشتر زمینه ها پایتون ۱۰ تا ۱۰۰۰ برابر کند تر از زبان سی پلاس پلاس است ، پس برای کارهایی که سرعت مهم است پایتون زیاد کار آمد نیست !
    برای محاسبات بزرگ علمی مناسب نیست.
    کلا کارهای نزدیک به سخت افزار را نمی توان انجام داد مثل نوشتن سیستم عامل و کار با سیستم عامل و … .
    اجازه ی دسترسی مستقیم به memory را بر خلاف سی پلاس پلاس نمی دهد.
    به دلیل شماره ی ۴ و ۵ برای نوشتن اپ ها زیاد استفاده نمی شود.

اگر چیز های دیگری هست که در بالا نوشته نشده است در کامنت ها بیان کنید تا به لیست بیافزایم.

منبع : http://www.quora.com/What-cant-I-do-with-Python
https://open-mind.ir/1394/با-پایتون-...م-کنیم؟/

----------

